
What Will It Take to Build a Virtuous AI? - sprucely
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/544556/what-will-it-take-to-build-a-virtuous-ai/
======
_xander
I’d strongly recommend Bostrom’s book ‘Superintelligence’ for a good overview
of the problem-space. My favourite high-level solution to the virtuous AI
problem is Yudkowsky’s ‘Friendly AI’ approach[1]. The best part of this
strategy is ‘Coherent Extrapolated Volition’ [2] which would have an AI want
_what we would want an AI to want_. By doing this, we can offload the problem
of working out how to locate and implement our values over to the AI.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly_artificial_intelligen...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly_artificial_intelligence)
[2]
[https://intelligence.org/files/CEV.pdf](https://intelligence.org/files/CEV.pdf)

